# Anxiety



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

My IBS started on November 5th, 2002 at about 10:54am. I was sitting in school about to take a test, this was like 10 minutes after lunch. Suddenly I experienced my first panic attack and had no clue what was happening. Ever since I have had more anxiety than I ever thought was possible and permanent IBS. I have my IBS under control good now but I still have anxiety about almost everything any anything. Rarely get panic attacks anymore because of my treatment (all OTC btw). But anyways, my IBS is characterized mostly by anxiety induced pain and urgency. Does anyone think I might benefit from some type of anti depressant? My treatment has taken my IBS a long way, but I still think about what things were like when it started, which is what ive been doing these past few days. Im determined to get to the bottom of my stomach problems, and possibly treating anxiety is just another fork in the road. Suggestions please. Thanks.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Yes, anxiety can be a problem. It is for me. I take Xanax and Cymbalta.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Only a qualified doctor can say for sure whether anti-depressants are right for you. I'm curiuos as to what OTC med your taking for anxiety? Sometimes trying to figure out what causes your anxiety can be difficult. Especially for those with Generalized Anxiety Disorder. I'm an extremely anxious person and I'm on meds for it and meds for depression as well. I was born with the depression, that much they know, but I had a really rough childhood, so it's hard to say what the anxiety is from. Anti-depressants are serious medications. You really should make sure it's what's best for you, before deciding to take them.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

DC, have you looked into the Hypnotherapy for IBS? Its a safe and natural method, that has been researched for the last twenty years.The side effects of it is reduced anxiety, but it also can work effectively on the physical IBS symptoms.


----------

